# xdmcp mit gdm benutzen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne im gdm xdmcp benutzen.

Dazu habe ich bisher gefunden, daß man in

nano /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf

```
[security]

DisallowTCP=false

[xdmcp]

Enable=true

```

eintragen soll.

Ich starte gdm über /etc/init.d/xdm start.

Leider funktioniert das noch nicht ganz.

G. R.

----------

## schmidicom

Möglicherweise hilf dir ja das hier weiter:

http://www.fibel.org/linux/lfo-0.6.0/node513.html

Ich selbst bin ebenfalls gerade dabei bei meinem kleinen homeserver das XDMCP zu ermöglichen aber vielleicht bist du ja schneller als ich.  :Wink: 

----------

